# Old School Lawn Sprinkler



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

When you have elderly family members pass away and it is your job to clean up and clean out the estate left behind, there are some neat things found among all the old stuff collected by the old family member.
This Melnor sprinkler is one such item to me.







I'm using it as I post this topic and it still works perfectly, dial changes and all.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I do remember jumping across such a thing on hot Summer days about 50 years ago. Good times.


----------

